# Toxic or Hypodermic?



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Gunna try one of these two this year and would like some input from the guys who have shot either...I know they're new this season but I just wanna know what they're like...I've always had a dislike for Rage because of the aluminum blades, rubber o rings, and multi-piece construction but I've been waiting for G5 to release their 2 blade steel head for forever now...seems like Rage might have something going now with this one piece steel head so I'm willing to give it a chance...the Toxic head also looks intriguing with its ability to cut a bullet-like hole but I'm worried about planing or drifting...I've been a fan of T3's for a few years now so I can always go back to them if I have to...so let's here some opinions and thanks for your time guys!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Killzones.

Live from the stand...


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Swhackers ...lol.. Sorry....... I have never shot either...


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

i second the killzones.


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

If stick with the T3's. As solid as they come for a mechanical. But I'm interested to see how the toxics do on penetration to


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

drewstreeter said:


> If stick with the T3's. As solid as they come for a mechanical. But I'm interested to see how the toxics do on penetration to
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've been doing some research and it sounds like people really like the Toxic brand but there is almost a complaint for every positive comment...the pro side says that they are pretty devastating and penetrate well but the con side says that they don't fly true and require some extra tuning of the bow to get proper flight...I believe I'll be going with the Hypodermic heads just to see how I like the 2 blade, all steel construction and hopefully G5 will release the Havoc before next season


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I wouldn't buy either simply because of the obnoxious names. What will be next, the turbo nuclear oblivion slice 'n dicer?


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Every single broadhead on the market has some kinda crazy name, not what I'm interested in anyway


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

Cant beat a Muzzy


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

scottsinift said:


> Cant beat a Muzzy


Ya know, Scott, I was looking at the new Muzzy Trocar heads too...I shot Muzzy heads for years before switching to the T3's...I'm just concerned that shooting a fixed blade in my fast bow will cause a bit of planing


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

scottsinift said:


> Cant beat a Muzzy


Especially if you're looking for a marginal blood trail.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Waz_51 said:


> I've been doing some research and it sounds like people really like the Toxic brand but there is almost a complaint for every positive comment...


sounds like rage...


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

swampbuck62 said:


> sounds like rage...


Sounds like the old Rage heads, I've found just about nothing but great reviews for the Hypodermic so far...only 1 bad one that truly stuck out compared to the usual bashing...it was a guy who shot the head into a tractor tire and broke both blades off...take that how you want...


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Waz_51 said:


> Sounds like the old Rage heads, I've found just about nothing but great reviews for the Hypodermic so far...only 1 bad one that truly stuck out compared to the usual bashing...it was a guy who shot the head into a tractor tire and broke both blades off...take that how you want...


I really hope the new ones are better. I hate to see a substandard product in the deer woods..

A lot of people bought the old ones because their TV hero's told them to and they were junk for the most part. An awesome ad campaign but still junk..

wonder how tractor tires taste?


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I've always hated Rage but I'm gunna give the Hypodermic heads a try just because they went to a solid, 1 piece, steel setup...IMO, the original style is why there are so many complaints...if G5 would just release that damn Havoc head already, I wouldn't even consider trying the new Rage...


----------



## Slippin' (Feb 6, 2000)

Rage Outdoors needs to hire someone that can run a good web site. No specs on cutting size or description of what is the difference of the 'deep six' and standard models. They are getting crazy with the price point also

Anybody have this info? Thanks in advance.

http://www.ragebroadheads.com/products/hypodermic.html


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

swampbuck62 said:


> wonder how tractor tires taste?


Prolly similar to tag soup!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Slippin' said:


> Rage Outdoors needs to hire someone that can run a good web site. No specs on cutting size or description of what is the difference of the 'deep six' and standard models. They are getting crazy with the price point also
> 
> Anybody have this info? Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.ragebroadheads.com/products/hypodermic.html


They have a 2"+ cutting diameter, and the difference is that the deep six version are for the deep six arrows. They have a smaller diameter and different threads.


----------



## fodge (Feb 23, 2010)

I used the 2 blade extreme last year shot the biggest buck of my life. That being said buy no means am I expert just back it to bow hunting four years ago. The buck only went 30 yds. Was I lucky don't know? But everything being said about rage has me worried. Me personaly have not talked to any one that has had a bad experience with one. Not sure what to do? chris


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

The Hypodermics have worked well for me. Well built head.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

fodge said:


> I used the 2 blade extreme last year shot the biggest buck of my life. That being said buy no means am I expert just back it to bow hunting four years ago. The buck only went 30 yds. Was I lucky don't know? But everything being said about rage has me worried. Me personaly have not talked to any one that has had a bad experience with one. Not sure what to do? chris


If it ain't broke don't fix it. A lot of the bad reviews come from those who made marginal shots. Stick it in the boiler room then plan on what wall you want to hang your trophy. You could kill them with a field tip with a well placed shot.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

heading to woods now and gonna try and SWHACK another one... see ya in a few...


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

Try the new QAD Exodus...


----------



## tnvet (Sep 9, 2012)

Im shooting RamCats this year. Solid head, blasted through a does shoulder and was still shooting true. With my setup there is NO difference when shooting them or field points.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

bersh said:


> Especially if you're looking for a marginal blood trail.


HA! I'll second that. 15 yard slightly quartering away shot last year on a buck and my arrow didn't even come out the other side. Hit guts/liver/lungs. No blood the first 50 yards then spotty trail AT BEST till I found him.


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 10, 2011)

dmrbigeshott said:


> HA! I'll second that. 15 yard slightly quartering away shot last year on a buck and my arrow didn't even come out the other side. Hit guts/liver/lungs. No blood the first 50 yards then spotty trail AT BEST till I found him.


I don't care what broadhead you use if your entrance is high with no exit you aren't going to get a good blood trail.


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 10, 2011)

Doesn't matter which head you go with! Make a good shot and both will give you the desired results.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Lot's of tests on these... Some are quite funny.


----------



## camp42 (Jul 5, 2011)

swampbuck62 said:


> Swhackers ...lol.. Sorry....... I have never shot either...


So you've never shot rage and you keep talking all this trash how they are junk? Because your outfitter buddy in Kentucky had four wannabe hunters loose a deer with them? Keep on hating and I will keep laying them down with rage.







It's not like they cut a big hole or anything! Haha. I'm 25/26 with rage. And the deer I lost was 100% MY fault. Not the broadhead. I misjudged the yardage and hit it below the heart. Rage are DEADLY.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> Lot's of tests on these... Some are quite funny.
> 
> TOXIC broadhead skin and meat test - YouTube


Gotta love the pop bottle test! If only a deer hit with a toxic would explode blood like that bottle, I think I'd be sold for sure!


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

camp42 said:


> So you've never shot rage and you keep talking all this trash how they are junk? Because your outfitter buddy in Kentucky had four wannabe hunters loose a deer with them? Keep on hating and I will keep laying them down with rage.
> View attachment 46367
> 
> It's not like they cut a big hole or anything! Haha. I'm 25/26 with rage. And the deer I lost was 100% MY fault. Not the broadhead. I misjudged the yardage and hit it below the heart. Rage are DEADLY.


Geez did you even have to gut it after that??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

camp42 said:


> So you've never shot rage and you keep talking all this trash how they are junk? Because your outfitter buddy in Kentucky had four wannabe hunters loose a deer with them? Keep on hating and I will keep laying them down with rage.
> View attachment 46367
> 
> It's not like they cut a big hole or anything! Haha. I'm 25/26 with rage. And the deer I lost was 100% MY fault. Not the broadhead. I misjudged the yardage and hit it below the heart. Rage are DEADLY.


I'm with ya 42. I've shot s bunch with rage and no problem. Elk, bear, deer. All great blood and short track jobs. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## camp42 (Jul 5, 2011)

Slim1213 said:


> I'm with ya 42. I've shot s bunch with rage and no problem. Elk, bear, deer. All great blood and short track jobs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I also shot a bull elk with a 2-blade. Buried to the fletchings. Only thing that stopped it was the offside shoulder. No broadhead is going through the shoulder of an elk though.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

camp42 said:


> I also shot a bull elk with a 2-blade. Buried to the fletchings. Only thing that stopped it was the offside shoulder. No broadhead is going through the shoulder of an elk though.


I believe Bill Vale spoke of some broadheads in his book that are made for African big game that would go through an elk's shoulder...can't remember the name tho...they're something ridiculous like 400 grain heads


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

I was turned off by the three blade first gen heads stuck it in the boiler room on 5 deer. One buck was a pass through double lung not a drop of blood. I was glad I saw him drop 75 yrds after I hit him cause we could not have tracked him. I broke down and bought Muzzy 100 grn 3 blade. Maybe I was wrong about rage I don't know. We will see how muzzys do.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## camp42 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok. Every deer does not bleed like a fire hose when shot in the lungs. Depends on what vessels and arteries you hit. Deer dropped in 75 yards. Sounds like it did its job to me. The bleeding was mostly internal. Again not the broadheads fault


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Jon Couch said:


> I don't care what broadhead you use if your entrance is high with no exit you aren't going to get a good blood trail.


Of course the blood trail would be minimal with only an entrance wound. I was making the point that I didn't get any opposite side penetration with a 15 yard shot and a 60lb draw weight.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

dmrbigeshott said:


> Of course the blood trail would be minimal with only an entrance wound. I was making the point that I didn't get any opposite side penetration with a 15 yard shot and a 60lb draw weight.


Did the shot hit the backside shoulder? If so, that's your reason for no pass through


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 10, 2011)

dmrbigeshott said:


> Of course the blood trail would be minimal with only an entrance wound. I was making the point that I didn't get any opposite side penetration with a 15 yard shot and a 60lb draw weight.


Not enough info to determine if the broadhead is to blame. What is your overall arrow weight in grains and the speed of your arrow out of your bow. I see way to many people that all they care about is speed and don't have enough kinetic energy to get the job done. Not saying you have this issue. I just want to bring attention to the fact that it's usually not the broadhead's fault when something goes wrong. I also agree with whoever it was that mentioned the advertising for Rage. I like rage broadheads and am shooting the Hypo's out of my Creed, but I also understand that I can't just shoot a deer anywhere and expect to have an easy track job, or even harvest the animal. Sorry if I offended you.

Jon


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Jon Couch said:


> Not enough info to determine if the broadhead is to blame. What is your overall arrow weight in grains and the speed of your arrow out of your bow. I see way to many people that all they care about is speed and don't have enough kinetic energy to get the job done. Not saying you have this issue. I just want to bring attention to the fact that it's usually not the broadhead's fault when something goes wrong. I also agree with whoever it was that mentioned the advertising for Rage. I like rage broadheads and am shooting the Hypo's out of my Creed, but I also understand that I can't just shoot a deer anywhere and expect to have an easy track job, or even harvest the animal. Sorry if I offended you.
> 
> Jon


I'm shooting the Hypodermic heads too...I'm hoping for a straight on broadside shot on one animal and a quartering away shot on another so that I can compare the damage


----------

